# New Leo eye mutation



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool stuff huh?

http://www.geckotime.com/new-leopard-gecko-mutation-the-marble-eye/


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya! Great, Another eye trait :lol2:. We have a hard enought time with the one we have now. 
I hope that body patterning is fix to the eye trait like super snow and solid eye, 
That would be a lot esayer in regards to the other eye trait.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

From the post and the images it looks like a lot Is tied to the eye regarding patterning.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The only problem now is there are over 40 babys out there now that are HET Eclipse AND Marble :lol2: What fun :whistling2:.



> The first was easy: Cross the Marble Eye to Eclipse and see what happens. I did this in two ways. I bred the original females to a Mack raptor. I also bred the male Marble Eye to some eclipse females. *More than forty babies hatched* and there were no eye pigmented geckos at all.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

gazz said:


> The only problem now is there are over 40 babys out there now that are HET Eclipse AND Marble :lol2: What fun :whistling2:.


LOL.............. but they are kinda nice lookings eyes........


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> The only problem now is there are over 40 babys out there now that are HET Eclipse AND Marble :lol2: What fun :whistling2:.


True, hopefully people who have them know what they potentially have and attempt to breed appropriately. Somehow I doubt it though.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Very interesting that mukka.... Although now I am more annoyed that I missed out on a 'marble eyed' Bell male from Hamm that I paid for but managed to cock up collecting..................:devil:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

thats very interesting! it will be interesting to see how this works out! i wonder if ttheey know the origins of the original parents???


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

By the sounds of it, they identified the original parents. Whether they know their lineage is a different matter.

Imagine combining it with Enigma eyes!


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

MrMike said:


> By the sounds of it, they identified the original parents. Whether they know their lineage is a different matter.
> 
> Imagine combining it with Enigma eyes!


Or that grey head on a bright tang would be a nice contrast!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Very interesting that mukka.... Although now I am more annoyed that I missed out on a 'marble eyed' Bell male from Hamm that I paid for but managed to cock up collecting..................:devil:


I missed this, was it from this "Marble eye" project?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Metal_face said:


> Or that grey head on a bright tang would be a nice contrast!


Yeah, that would be nice. Seems the grey head and dulled body were all together though. May take some work to seperate it. Either way, something new for people to talk about.


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

Aww thats a lovely eye mutation! looks great with the red eyes


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Now I'm dreaming....

Blizzard "Marble eye" Bell albino.

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

Been following the guy on Facebook, if anyones interested there is some for sale 

"The waiting list for the Marble eye project has started. Only 4 visual males will leave my hands. 

Visual males 3500
Visual females 2000
Het Males and Females 1500
...
Marbled eye geckos will be shipped (Jan 4, 2011) Start the new year with a new project. For more Info on this project email me [email protected]"


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The prices I kind of expected. Won't be getting one of these for a while


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I missed this, was it from this "Marble eye" project?


Not that I know of, a guy was selling one as 'marble eyed' but didn't know whether it was genetic....... The collection was cocked up so he sold it on the day of the show to someone else so I never will !


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Not that I know of, a guy was selling one as 'marble eyed' but didn't know whether it was genetic....... The collection was cocked up so he sold it on the day of the show to someone else so I never will !


Boo, not good


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Not that I know of, a guy was selling one as 'marble eyed' but didn't know whether it was genetic....... The collection was cocked up so he sold it on the day of the show to someone else so I never will !


What a plonker, I would be well cheesed off! :lol2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My leo's eyes are similar to that, and he's like 10 years old:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> The prices I kind of expected. Won't be getting one of these for a while


Lots of pennys :whistling2:. What if you buy a Marble eye, And you breed it to a Tinted eye blizzard or Tinted eye snow. And it prove compatable, And results in 100% iris pigment black out offspring. I'm not sure how i'd feel about it ?. I mean would it count as Marble eye ?, So you can ship the offspring out at the price you got your Marble eye breeder for ?. Or does it make them wothless ?.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Lost? said:


> "The waiting list for the Marble eye project has started. Only 4 visual males will leave my hands.
> 
> Visual males 3500
> Visual females 2000
> ...


Think I will pass too...



Lozza.Bella said:


> What a plonker, I would be well cheesed off! :lol2:


Oh I was - very cheesed off !


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, I love that!! So pretty!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a new raptor who has a beautiful "marbled" eye. one typical looking snake eye and the other i thought most unusual, but looks very much like those pics.


----------

